# New guy here



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

As the title states, I'm new here to Dubai and looking to hang out with some cool people. Just graduated from a well reputable University in the states where i was born and raised. I love football(American football that is and i also played in school),So if your easy going,open minded and laid back and like to laugh and just have a good time, lets here it. Ok ladys and gents, catchya layta.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there. This forum is for all UAE except Dubai.


----------



## Melis612 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am also from the US & have been here for a month. I'm definitely missing football season at home. Let me know if you ever make it down to Abu Dhabi & we can grab a beer! 
-Melissa


----------

